# CHEAP Bluetooth/Amp set up for existing speakers



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

While I did perform a very handy upgrade to my skiff’s head unit seen here:






I still have a set of Bose 131 speakers that will not be as handy to remove. Since they are there and all of the wiring/power is good, I’m considering options to play music through them utilizing a Bluetooth dongle and amp combo. Anyone have advice for a setup for this? Looking at $150 max and would prefer to be sub $100.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I run the Fusion MS-BT100 ($30) for my bluetooth and the JBL MA6002 ($100) for my 2 speaker (Wet sounds) setup. I have had it for 2 years and still working good.


----------

